# Rats love yogies!



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

my girls enjoying some treats, Flash looks soo cute, but you can only see Peaches butt..... it's cute too 
View attachment 223649


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes..it seems to be a favorite snack among all rats.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Ahhh. SO cute.


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

Is it just me or do they only seem to have honey flavoured ones for rats? My boys have been getting the berry flavoured hamster treats at the shelter, but I bought them some rat ones and the only flavour I could find was honey.


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

gin said:


> Is it just me or do they only seem to have honey flavoured ones for rats? My boys have been getting the berry flavoured hamster treats at the shelter, but I bought them some rat ones and the only flavour I could find was honey.


i also only found honey that were labeled for rats. but i found cheese flavour labled for mice i think, i give them those too sometimes :$ it hasnt hurt them so car


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

Is there a difference in the ingredients? (Just curious) 

Answer: Nope they all have the same ingredients the only difference I could see was the size


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

I know the Gerber Graduates for human babies have Yogurt drops. Not sure how they compare in price to the pet ones, but my girls seemed to like them, but their favorite treat is the Gerber puffs, so that is what I keep on hand


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

i think i noticed the size too, and hmm i never even thought about yogies for human babies!! :O


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Marie5656 said:


> I know the Gerber Graduates for human babies have Yogurt drops. Not sure how they compare in price to the pet ones, but my girls seemed to like them, but their favorite treat is the Gerber puffs, so that is what I keep on hand


I much prefer the Gerber baby stuff over the pet products. They are made with safe human grade ingredients and are way cheaper! 

Even better & cheaper is if you make your own!


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

moonkissed said:


> I much prefer the Gerber baby stuff over the pet products. They are made with safe human grade ingredients and are way cheaper!
> 
> Even better & cheaper is if you make your own!


how do you make your own!? :O


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

peace said:


> how do you make your own!? :O


Put yogurt in a piping bag or a ziplock bag with the corner cut. Put small dots of yogurt onto a cookie sheet lined with wax paper. Freeze.

There is also a recipe to make them similar to the ones u can buy something about mixing flour with it. I haven't made them that way but in some groups people were describing it. It didn't interest me so I didnt pay attention lol but u might be able to google a recipe?


----------

